

4 Things I've Learned from a Year of Unemployment - patrickfl
http://www.linkedin.com/pulse/4-things-ive-learned-from-year-unemployment-tom-coombe

======
patrickfl
Thought this community might like this since the big Patch.com 'scandal' last
year was so hot last year on HN.

